

Congressman to Introduce Bill to Declaring Bitcoin A Currency, Not Property - non-sense
http://newsbtc.com/2014/04/08/congressman-stockman-seeks-introduce-bill-congress-declaring-bitcoin-currency-property/

======
non-sense
If introduced and passed, this will be huge deal for Bitcoin!

